# Do you ask for ketchup even though cx didn’t specify?



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

I go to McDonald’s and Wendy’s often. Customers usually want fries, but they never ask for ketchup packets. Some do, however. Either way, I always assume, you get ?, then the restaurant should give you ketchup, but they don’t.

This has led me to basically avoid drive-thrus. This way I can check the order and ask for that stuff while in the restaurant. 

Just today, I had a Taco Bell run and ordered 3 spicy potato tacos and 2 Doritos locos. Easy enough....NOT! They were shorting me a taco and when I asked they said it was supposed to be only 2 potato tacos. They asked for my receipt and then saw that YEAH GENIUSES, you shorted me a taco.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

If there's fries, I ask for ketchup, always. I also grab some salt just in case.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Order the ketchup , then ask for fries as the condiment.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I almost always ask for ketchup when the customer orders fries. Hopefully the customer sees it as extra effort and tips. Sometimes I forget though


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Who cares if they get ketchup or not! If people are TO LAZY to carry their a** to McDonalds they get what they get!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> I almost always ask for ketchup when the customer orders fries. Hopefully the customer sees it as extra effort and tips. Sometimes I forget though


One time I asked for ketchup at Wendy's and the cashier pointed to the ketchup at the stand, the one you have to pour into those little cups. Made me so ?. In my mind, I'm like seriously, you want me to take those cups with my to go...grrr


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

It is TRULLY inspiring that you all CARE so much about this uber delivery BS to worry so much about ketchup! You all know it isn't a real job right?


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Who cares if they get ketchup or not! If people are TO LAZY to carry their a** to McDonalds they get what they get!


Thing is those people are paying my wages, especially with DD. So, I want to do right by them so they keep ordering and I keep making the YUUUGE bucks with DD.

Something as simple as ketchup, napkins, utensils, is no big deal to me. Of course, if they are too demanding...that order would be passed on to the next ant.

Yesterday I went to Chick-Fil-A. Did not know it was get free chikn day. There was a line and ummm..yeah, sorry bud, in that scenario, you get yo own food.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> It is TRULLY inspiring that you all CARE so much about this uber delivery BS to worry so much about ketchup! You all know it isn't a real job right?


From your constant negative comments everyone knows your just trolling for fun. Get a life. Don't bother responding because me and a bunch of others now put you on the "ignore" list so we won't see your bullshit anymore. You might entertain yourself, but your not funny-just annoying.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> One time I asked for ketchup at Wendy's and the cashier pointed to the ketchup at the stand, the one you have to pour into those little cups. Made me so ?. In my mind, I'm like seriously, you want me to take those cups with my to go...grrr


Those little cups at Wendy's are made of paper and don't even have lids



Fat Man said:


> It is TRULLY inspiring that you all CARE so much about this uber delivery BS to worry so much about ketchup! You all know it isn't a real job right?


Because getting ketchup is just so much work right. If I agree to do something then I'm going to try and do the best job possible. That's just how I am, I don't like doing things half ass.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> It is TRULLY inspiring that you all CARE so much about this uber delivery BS to worry so much about ketchup! You all know it isn't a real job right?


There is nothing wrong with doing a job correctly.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I go to McDonald's and Wendy's often. Customers usually want fries, but they never ask for ketchup packets. Some do, however. Either way, I always assume, you get ?, then the restaurant should give you ketchup, but they don't.
> 
> This has led me to basically avoid drive-thrus. This way I can check the order and ask for that stuff while in the restaurant.
> 
> Just today, I had a Taco Bell run and ordered 3 spicy potato tacos and 2 Doritos locos. Easy enough....NOT! They were shorting me a taco and when I asked they said it was supposed to be only 2 potato tacos. They asked for my receipt and then saw that YEAH GENIUSES, you shorted me a taco.


Moral to story, fast food management knows how to cut down of buying supplies while shorting customers and increasing profits, welcome to the new America of greed.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

:thumbup:


Z129 said:


> There is nothing wrong with doing a job correctly.


You actually BELIEVE this is a REAL job? :thumbdown:


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> :thumbup:
> You actually BELIEVE this is a REAL job? :thumbdown:


Well, let's look at this... You are an adult, you contractually agree to provide a service in an exchange for money.

So yes, I actually believe that the same effort you would bring to a real job should be brought to this contracted task as well.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> :thumbup:
> You actually BELIEVE this is a REAL job? :thumbdown:


You can call it whatever you want but most of us do this to make money. Every order is a potential tip so I always want to maximize my chances of getting one. I can live with not getting tips as long as I know I tried my best.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

WOW if you BELIEVE this is a real job then more power to you! It is bad enough driving idiots around at drunk thirty part time. I would probably hang myself if someone yelled at me for no ketchup!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> WOW if you BELIEVE this is a real job then more power to you! It is bad enough driving idiots around at drunk thirty part time. I would probably hang myself if someone yelled at me for no ketchup!


Has nothing to do with getting yelled at. Extra effort tends to lead to more tips. Its especially easy to stand out with so many half-ass drivers out there. I get praised by restaurants and customers just for using a damn bag


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Does the praise pay your mortgage bro? And those TIPS are really NOT going to do it either! And yah it IS about getting yelled at for no extra napkins. Cause WE ALL KNOW that is what you endure ALLOT more than getting a $2 tip from someone to lazy to go get their own subway sandwich!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> Does the praise pay your mortgage bro? And those TIPS are really NOT going to do it either! And yah it IS about getting yelled at for no extra napkins. Cause WE ALL KNOW that is what you endure ALLOT more than getting a $2 tip from someone to lazy to go get their own subway sandwich!


So in addition to not grabbing any condiments for the customer, you also won't grab napkins? Why agree to perform a customer service job if you refuse to provide customer service?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I believe they put napkins in the bag for you already. See this is WHY you NEED to do this job bro! You call it a customer service job... I call it a delivery, no frills side hustle with the hope that I will get a real job any moment so I can quit! Not a career but a filler job!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> I believe they put napkins in the bag for you already. See this is WHY you NEED to do this job bro! You call it a customer service job... I call it a delivery, no frills side hustle with the hope that I will get a real job any moment so I can quit! Not a career but a filler job!


Well, there is no Zen in that.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Zen and Uber eats are NOT a combo!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> Does the praise pay your mortgage bro? And those TIPS are really NOT going to do it either! And yah it IS about getting yelled at for no extra napkins. Cause WE ALL KNOW that is what you endure ALLOT more than getting a $2 tip from someone to lazy to go get their own subway sandwich!


I cant recall a single time ever getting yelled at by a customer. I guess if you do your job properly you dont have to worry about things liike that

If you get yelled at by a customer you probably deserve it


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

You are really defensive of your Uber eats career! Do you need a hug bro?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> You are really defensive of your Uber eats career! Do you need a hug bro?


I wouldnt call it defensive. You're saying things that are wrong/stupid and Im just correcting you. Im sure you're used to that.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I am not sure I am saying ANYTHING but honest and TRUE! But when you take pride in being a uber delivery driver as a career... you have to ask "who is really the stupid one?" Do you need to hug it out bro?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> I am not sure I am saying ANYTHING but honest and TRUE! But when you take pride in being a uber delivery driver as a career... you have to ask "who is really the stupid one?" Do you need to hug it out bro?


There you go again, what are you basing this career thing on bro? Im assuming most people on a site called uberpeople.net drive for Uber? You have to be a special kind of loser to be here and not drive for Uber. Then again coming here strictly to troll is next level

Wow just saw all your posts what a ******. You def need a hug or at least some friends Jesus


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I drive VERY part time (10-15 hours a week) and work a day job to boot. You want to talk about a special kind of loser? It is someone that thinks driving uber eats and comes across that they are a success in life. Just saying bro. You sure you don't wanna hug it out where you can sob uncontrollably about how your life has turned to being a delivery driver for lazy people?



Fat Man said:


> I drive VERY part time (10-15 hours a week) and work a day job to boot. You want to talk about a special kind of loser? It is someone that thinks driving uber eats and comes across that they are a success in life. Just saying bro. You sure you don't wanna hug it out where you can sob uncontrollably about how your life has turned to being a delivery driver for lazy people?


Because I think I need to make this concept "SIMPLE" for you. Remember the 10 year old delivering your news paper when you were growing up? Well, your a ADULT delivering Taco Bell instead of a paper!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

What makes you think that I believe Im a "success"? Because I do my job correctly? No one that drives for Uber is a "success". That includes me and definitely you.



Fat Man said:


> I drive VERY part time (10-15 hours a week) and work a day job to boot. You want to talk about a special kind of loser? It is someone that thinks driving uber eats and comes across that they are a success in life. Just saying bro. You sure you don't wanna hug it out where you can sob uncontrollably about how your life has turned to being a delivery driver for lazy people?
> 
> 
> Because I think I need to make this concept "SIMPLE" for you. Remember the 10 year old delivering your news paper when you were growing up? Well, your a ADULT delivering Taco Bell instead of a paper!


Says the Uber driver that comes to uberpeople.net to talk shit about uber drivers. Look in the mirror ******

So you don't even drive for UE yet you are on the UE forum? Holy shit there's literally one single forum dedicated to UE out of 100 and you're here? I've never been so bored to go into a PAX forum


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

awwww come here bro.... lets hug it out so you can sob about how your life has turned into a paper route! Go deliver extra sauce for your taco bell bro!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> awwww come here bro.... lets hug it out so you can sob about how your life has turned into a paper route! Go deliver extra sauce for your taco bell bro!


You got way too much time on your hands if that's the reason you come here. Do you not understand that UE drivers know that UE sucks? Still way better than driving PAX around though. Driving strangers around and catering to them for the same amount of $? Typical PAX driving midget calling other people short


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Bro I DOUBT you average $20-30 hour on your paper route! You mad about your bad decisions bro? ROFLAO


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I dont BRO and either do you BRO. Save your hugs for the PAX you drive around boy


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

When you drive 11pm to 3-4am Friday and Sat like I do BRO. Summer is like $22 hour and peak is over $30+. But again that's me KNOWING these are the ONLY profitable hours goober offers. But if you feel better about your $10 hour paper route believing no one makes decent money that's fine. Go deliver another sandmich and think about how pathetic your life is BRA!

Who can HELP uberboy1212 with a HUG for his bad life choices? He needs it... ROFLAO


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> When you drive 11pm to 3-4am Friday and Sat like I do BRO. Summer is like $22 hour and peak is over $30+. But again that's me KNOWING these are the ONLY profitable hours goober offers. But if you feel better about your $10 hour paper route believing no one makes decent money that's fine. Go deliver another sandmich and think about how pathetic your life is BRA!
> 
> Who can HELP uberboy1212 with a HUG for his bad life choices? He needs it... ROFLAO


You're an Uber PAX driver in a UE forum you delusional dou che. There's literally nothing lower than you


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

:thumbup:ROFLAO.... stop your making me cry laughing

your hilarious


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

OMFG ROFLAO LOL Now come open my door for me boy and keep your hat on when you’re driving me around


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I bet your kid could take you to career day and announce " MY DAD IS A UBER EATS DRIVER"!!! PROUD I TELL YOU!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yea your kid must be real proud. “That’s Uber driver son, not Uber eats”.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

10 hours a week doesn't make me anything more than a guy wanting more cash!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

You need help BRO. Youre in a delivery forum and you don’t even deliver. You don’t know me yet you think you know what I do for a living and how many hours I work. LMAO ROFL


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> When you drive 11pm to 3-4am Friday and Sat like I do BRO. Summer is like $22 hour and peak is over $30+. But again that's me KNOWING these are the ONLY profitable hours goober offers. But if you feel better about your $10 hour paper route believing no one makes decent money that's fine. Go deliver another sandmich and think about how pathetic your life is BRA!
> 
> Who can HELP uberboy1212 with a HUG for his bad life choices? He needs it... ROFLAO


So you're a part time taxi boy driving 11p to 3-4am for 22 hour, peak 30+.

I drive part-time as a delivery boy in the summer making more than $22, in the same market. (In peak I make more than 30 driving XL part-time as well)

I don't see much of a difference, other than the times we drive, and what we are transporting. At the end of the day its all about making money, and it really doesn't matter if you're transporting food or people, both stink.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Hey guys, you need to dial it down a bit. You're becoming extremely confrontational with one another. We're talking about UberEats here. This level of vitriol is not warranted.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Hey guys, you need to dial it down a bit. You're becoming extremely confrontational with one another. We're talking about UberEats here. This level of vitriol is not warranted.


He came to troll and piss people off period, he doesn't even do delivery. I admit I went too far and gave him the exact reaction he was looking for Im done


----------

